# Ever eat something and then discover it had gone bad?



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

This has happened to me a few times. I remember a few years ago I put a frozen pizza in the oven for me and my brother. We both ate a piece, and then my brother noticed that the bottom of the crust was going moldy. It didn't taste bad, but I had a hard time not "returning" the piece I ate back onto the plate again. We threw the rest in the garbage. :afr

Also, when I was younger, I got food poisoning after eating a crappy TV dinner.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Yep, it was a hard-boiled egg. I knew it was old, but ate it anyway. 
Don't do it. uke


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Yes. I bought one of those pre-sliced bowls of fruit at the grocery store, ate three pieces and noticed it didn't taste right. I looked at the expiration date and saw that it had expired a week before the day I was eating it, there mold at the very bottom. uke


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Yeah, I few times. Food poisoning DEFinitely isn't fun :um


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

yessss, milk, berries, bagels...

once i got food poisoning from shrimp, but it didn't taste that bad when i ate it


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

Once I ate moldy bread without realizing it, but it didn't hurt me.

Another time, I got food poisoning from a turkey sandwich. It was horrible and painful...I remember feeling so much relief after I finally puked.

One day, the culprit was mayo. It looked okay in the jar, but when I put a little dab on my tounge, it was so rancid I was dry-heaving.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

my family and I got sick after eating KFC once, but there was no way of knowing that the chicken was infected when we were eating it. That was 7 years ago. I haven't eaten at KFC since uke


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Yes, I don't know what it was, but the food poisoning I got afterwards was the worst thing ever. I won't disgust you with the details, but I was out of school for 2 days and was taken out of school halfway through one before for puking (school policy), and camped out in the bathroom for 1 of them, along with the one I was brought home from.

I know it was food poisoning. I don't throw up from anything else.

Since I never discovered the food item, I say no vote.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Yes. Milk, hummus, chicken, bread... The worst was when I ate this horrible spoiled couscous once uke Luckily I never succumbed to food poisoning...


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

I'm extremely paranoid about my food.. very picky as well. I need to know 100% that its clean and wash my lettuce religiosly.I wont touch any meat thats been in the fridge for more then 2 days, even if its in a ziplock bag.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

I was making spaghetti for a friend , I wasn't sure if the ground beef was still good, my brother was hanging around, so I had him take a bite, I wanted to know how it tasted "It's good, very good what did you put in it." so I knew it was safe to serve;-))) He called me a name, that started with a B, and it wasn't Bon;-)

I once took a bite of bread that had mold on it..........Yuck.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Just this week, I had a slice of bread that had mold on it uke.
I am probably growing mold right now :afr :lol


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Tim Horton's cream cheese bagel. It made me puke, so I assume it had gone bad.


----------



## pentagon (Dec 13, 2005)

I treated myself to a nice big bowl of coco pebbles with spoiled milk one time. I kept telling myself the cereal tasted a little more tangy than I remembered, but it had been years since I had last eaten the stuff. I ate every last bite. It wasn't until later that day, when I poured me a cup of milk, that I realized why my cereal had tasted a little funny :lol 

Word to the wise, just because the expiration date says it's good does not mean it is...live and learn I guess


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Old milk products.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Yes. It was unpleasant, to say the least.

I ordered a chicken sandwich at a restaurant only to discover, half way through eating the sandwich, a large green piece of mold on the bread.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Only milk, but I don't eat that.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

When we were at my Mom's. Her husband left a half gallon of milk in the fridge, he said he thought it was bad, but wasn't sure, so he didn't want to pour it out, so he put it back in the fridge.........Like any idiot would do............My sister comes along, pours a tall glass starts downing it, she turned colors, it started coming out her nose, she's lucky she made it to the bathroom, it was not a pretty site............

She was a *bit* upset with Mom's husband that day.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Yep...
About three years ago I ate some three-day old chicken pizza. Next day on my way out somewhere I suddenly have to go like I have never had to before. I can make it to a Taco Bell to use the restroom... but some guy was in there combing his hair...
So I tried to wait... but **** him, I "convinced" him to get out so I could relieve myself. 

Anyway, by the time I got done and out... felt like I was going to die. I was in so much pain I couldn't drive and I managed to call my mom to come get me. So I just sat outside my car in the parking lot ready to pass out.
But my mom got there eventually and took me home. It took about two or three hours for the pain to subside. By then I was just totally exhausted and slept the rest the day off.
It definitely happened cause of the pizza... It went bad somehow and I just didn't notice.
I definitely more careful about left-over pizza now....


----------

